# Buffalo, NY



## a1glass (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello Brothers. I was accepted into the West Seneca Lodge #1111 on January 18th. What an amazing experience. Also, I would like to say that I have my grandkids over for the week so I've only had short periods of time to scan through the different sections of this app and read a few of your posts, etc. and I'd like to say what a great app this is! It enables us to reach out to the worldwide Brotherhood. So far all of you have been great.


Bro. Adam Oliver
Entered Apprentice
West Seneca #1111
Buffalo, NY


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome. You will learn a lot on these forums Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome Bro


----------



## flipster (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome to you.  I have 7 grandsons, myself (one RIP at an early age.)  15, 13, 12, 8, 5  3 ,2.  What are you hobbies?


----------



## a1glass (Feb 3, 2016)

Work. Lol. I work 50 hrs. at as a machinist at someone else's shop and the other two days trying to keep my small glass shop running. I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I lost my second oldest daughter to H1N1 back in 2009 when she was 15. We have two young grandkids from her older sister. (My oldest daughter)


----------



## a1glass (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a question as I will probably be at 1st degree for awhile until my schedule slows. What symbols or articles of clothing such as hats or shirts (as I have both a baseball cap and a tee shirt) can I wear if any at as an apprentice?


----------



## flipster (Feb 3, 2016)

We had a school of instruction a few years back.  I heard some of the arrivals comment, "Now, this is how a lodge should look."  Our Master showed up a little late, but before business started.  It was summer, and he wore a nice pair of khaki shorts.  The guys today still remember the entrance as every eye looked at him in tennis shoes, no socks, khakis and a polo tee-shirt.  He was never criticized about it.  That is how we learn.  When you attend, you will figure out acceptable attire.  I once read that some lodges in times past would not allow men to expose the sole of their shoe.  So, you go. So, you learn.   Remember, you can seldom overdress for an occasion.


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 3, 2016)

a1glass said:


> I have a question as I will probably be at 1st degree for awhile until my schedule slows. What symbols or articles of clothing such as hats or shirts (as I have both a baseball cap and a tee shirt) can I wear if any at as an apprentice?


Brother, when I received my EA I was told not to have any type of S&C until after being raised to MM. I'd assume most jurisdictions are the same but could be wrong. If anything, both points of the compass should be beneath the level. You'll make Master Mason in no time!


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 4, 2016)

a1glass said:


> I have a question as I will probably be at 1st degree for awhile until my schedule slows. What symbols or articles of clothing such as hats or shirts (as I have both a baseball cap and a tee shirt) can I wear if any at as an apprentice?



Different jurisdiction, different rules so you'll have to ask someone who knows the rules for GLofNY.  Your lodge's Junior Warden is supposed to learn the rules.  Your lodge's Secretary is supposed to keep copies of the rules book.

Some jurisdictions allow all Masons to wear the Square & Compasses.  Most jurisdictions only allow MMs to wear the S&C.

During your lecture the symbol of the Entered Apprentice was described.  Maybe even a slide projected a picture of it on the screen.  I don't know about you but by the time I was half way through the lecture in my first degree my eyes had glazed over at the volume of the material.  It took me attending several first degrees before I could identify the EA symbol.  Any member of your lodge should be able to describe it to you.  If you ever find an EA lapel pin you'll almost certainly be allowed or encouraged to wear it.  Rules about what you can wear are typically about MM symbols.


----------



## a1glass (Feb 5, 2016)

Lol. I LOVED the first degree lecture and Brother Brad (can't find him or his position anywhere in our lodge officer list now) gave an awesome animated version. I even payed close attention and then forgot 90%. I guess my point is, and I don't want to sound rebellious but especially as an apprentice we are all excited to finally be part of the craft and want to advertise it to the world. We don't know any secrets and I think I'm smart enough not to state anything but "name rank and lodge #" even if I did. However, I will refrain from all until I know better. Last thing I want to do is offend a brother. I just think some allowances ought to be considered across the districts. I want to be able to BE. A Mason to the world darn it! Lol


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 5, 2016)

a1glass said:


> I guess my point is, and I don't want to sound rebellious but especially as an apprentice we are all excited to finally be part of the craft and want to advertise it to the world.



Consider the tradition as an incentive to want to progress through your degrees.  One of several carrots waiting for you when you are raised and/or complete your MM proficiency.  There are a lot of moving parts that are woven together like this.


----------

